# Post crop surgery help



## Boersandpygmy (Aug 21, 2021)

My lovely ex battery had to undergone a surgical emptying of her crop yesterday under GA. the vet told me to give her soft food only and keep her in for a few days.

Last night she had scrambled eggs but this morning she has not fully emptied her crop. Is this normal due to the surgery or should I be worried ? Should I withhold feed or not as poor girl was not able to eat for 24 hours before surgery. Thanks so much


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 25, 2021)

Boersandpygmy said:


> My lovely ex battery had to undergone a surgical emptying of her crop yesterday under GA. the vet told me to give her soft food only and keep her in for a few days.
> 
> Last night she had scrambled eggs but this morning she has not fully emptied her crop. Is this normal due to the surgery or should I be worried ? Should I withhold feed or not as poor girl was not able to eat for 24 hours before surgery. Thanks so much


I would call the vet. 

Is she better now?


----------

